# searching for Alabaster stone pen blanks



## avbill (Jun 13, 2008)

does any body know of a supplier for alabaster stone blanks?

thanks

bill Daniels


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't. But considering that alabaster items are so inexpensive, I would go somewhere like Pier 1 and buy knick knacks made from it and cut into blanks. Or, prowl flea markets for similar 'stuff'.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe this will help: http://www.bradsculpture.com/supply/home.asp  or http://www.utahalabastersupply.net/  don't know if they sell pen blanks, but you can cut them from small slabs.

You may want to check out the Yahoo Stone Turner's Group at: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/StoneTurners/?yguid=145039702  There are several alabaster suppliers listed in the files there.  Some of the members there turn pens from alabaster and they may be able to help you out.

do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by avbill_
> 
> does any body know of a supplier for alabaster stone blanks?
> 
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2008)

Also, I believe "randbcrafts" - an IAP member, can help you.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=31736

They have nice stuff, well packaged, good prices...


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2008)

Jon,

You must search much better than I.

Thanks!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 13, 2008)

Richard doesn't even usually list it in the ad, but if you send him an email, he'll let you know what he has in stock and a price.


----------



## PTJeff (Jun 13, 2008)

Bill,
i'v gotten some stone from randcrafts in the past and it's been top notch.


----------



## redfishsc (Jun 13, 2008)

Can Alabaster be pressure-stabilized with resin to make it less shatter-prone? I haven't used Alabaster for that very reason (which admittedly isn't all that good a reason, perhaps laziness is the real reason). 

I just don't want to make a pen that will shatter if given a routine drop onto a hardwood or tile floor. We all know it happens to every pen at some point.


----------



## NM-Stone-Supply (Nov 22, 2009)

*Alabaster Supply For Pen Blanks*

Hello Friends,

I am a supplier of Alabaster for carving, lathe turning and can make blanks for pen turning. I offer several colors of Alabaster. I will cut some up and get pictures on my website www.nmstonesupply.com and list some pen blanks on ebay. I also sell Salt Cedar and Alligator Juniper for turning.

Thanks 

Jason


----------



## me2cyclops (Nov 22, 2009)

if you have a good art supply nearby like a blick or pearl , most carry carving blocks pretty cheap... however I don't recomend using it for a pen I have tried alabaster and soapstone they turn easy but will shatter if you look at them wrong and scratch way too easy
I have a cigar that survived turning and assembly that is very bruised from the minimal handling it has recieved in its sheltered life , I will not sell it due to how fragil it is
ringholders and small vases work great 
if you don't have a dust collection system however save your money you wouldn't believe the mess it makes


----------

